# Feeding



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I know that their is a listing for dogs, but I am wondering about a pheasant hunting dog that burns a lot of calories hunting thick CRP and cattails. I am wondering if anyone feeds their dog during the course of a day of hunting and what you recommend feeding them. An athlete would not starve all day and still try to compete and yet I have heard some say that you should not feed your dog during a hunt. Low blood sugar leads to fatigue. Any thoughts? Sure hope you have been training and conditioning your dog so we don't have another disaster like we had in S. Dak. last year with dogs dying of heat stroke and over exertion.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I've never fed my dog during the hunt, but have heard of many guys starting to give their dog half of a Purina Bar throughout the hunt. Watched channel 123 here in my hotel (minneapolis) last night and while hunting quail in Florida they were giving half a bar to each dog.


----------



## labman (Oct 8, 2004)

most of the time my dogs only will be hand fed durning the hunting trip. They are so jacked up. Just like me I do not eat or sleep much before the hunt.


----------



## jer79 (Oct 12, 2004)

you wouldent want to give em too much because of the twisted gut thing and i read that a dogs digestive system is so slow that it would not make much difference. id be more worried about twisted gut,where there stomach and intestines literrally get twisted. it happened to my neighbors shorthair just from running w/ the other dogs in the backyard and it needed surgery. i always get up one hour earlier than were leaving to feed mine so she has plenty of time to relax after she eats.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

DJ, Good post! Some people tend to forget about their #1 hunting partner. I happen to be a diabetic and know a thing or two about low blood sugar it sucks!!! You have absolutely no energy and I mean none! It can't be good for a dog to run low. Like you mentioned different types of hunts require different types of athletes. An upland dog hunting all day will have different requirements than a lab hunting in decoys. I also got into racing mountain bikes and learned a lot about calorie consumtion, rate of burn all that stuff. Here is what I do.

Always bring water!!! Its not enough to count on water from ponds or creeks. You should have water with you. How many times have you hunted for hours in crp when there is no water, your dog needs it now. Eating snow is not a good source of water, most dogs can't eat enough to get the requirements out of it, they are two jacked up. I bring a hydro pack into the field for myself and the dog. Remember just because the weather has turned colder doesn't mean they don't require as much water.

Long distance athletes such as runners or bikers can burn upto 7000 calories a day. They need to replenish their glucogen/sugar stores or else they bonk(low blood sugar) this is why you see them consuming power bars or products like goo, to recharge what they are burning.
They also the night before competition carbo load..eat large amounts of pasta ect... This is similar to what you saw on tv, I don't know what is exactly in a purina bar, but it is a great idea.

I reolize dogs are different than people but the same general ideas apply, don't feed them 7000 calories, or pasta, most quaulity dog foods have the correct nutrional requirements needed. Stay away from the cheap stuff most of it is just crap. My dads dog was overwieght and lost 10 pounds just by swithching to a better quality food. A night or two leading upto a hunt I spoil my dog, maybe its not the right thing to do but I do. Remember giving your dog a steak or t-bone will do nothing for energy over the long haul, its only protien not carbs, although who wouln't want to treat our dogs to a steak? As for feeding during the hunt only in very small portions and avoid the meat based treats like jerkeys ect. Always offer your dog water when you feed it, helps with digestion.

Ask an expert, not jest a vet, but a vet who hunts with a the same breed as you.

TC


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I usually have a couple dog cookies and/or one of those free sample size packs that I give each dog at mid-day and then at the end of the day before driving home.


----------

